# Biglietti per Milan-Sassuolo del 15 dicembre



## Andreas89 (26 Novembre 2019)

Ragazzi ho la malsana idea di andare a vedere Milan-Sassuolo del 15 dicembre. È da un po’ che non vado allo stadio. Mi potreste consigliare settore di San Siro decente e anche un sito dove acquistare il ticket? Non credo serva la tessera per questa partita. Grazie


----------



## Abraham (12 Dicembre 2019)

Hai già acquistato il biglietto?


----------

